# Toweling a bird?



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

How do you towel a bird for wing and nail trimming? What is the safest way. I've heard to hold them by their cheeks.... (I'm aware not to put pressure on chest)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just throe the towel over him, hold him sideways to my chest (kind of like cuddling him), and leave his feet exposed for trimming. I don't know how correct that it though lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

For nail trimming, the way I was taught to do it, you wrap the bird up in several layers, kind of like a burrito, or jelly roll. Leave an opening at the top for the head, and at the bottom where the feet come out. It should be tight enough that the bird can't readily squirm out, but not so tight that the bird can't breathe. Hold the bird upright (if you turn them out their back, they clench up their feet and it makes it harder), and gently secured in the crook of your arm. Then you have both hands free to trim the nails. Keep in mind this is only one way to do it, but it's worked well for me doing the nails by myself.

For wing trimming, I don't towel. I hold the bird against my chest, and just extend the wing.


----------

